# Suspenders-



## GRTimberCO

I've been streaming old episodes of Axe Men at work (shhhhh... don't tell the IT guys) in the mornings while I have to take phone calls. I figure it's good research for understanding some of the Yay-hoos and some of the junk that goes on around here. What's the deal with everybody in the NW wearing suspenders? I'm just wondering is it a regional thing or does it serve a unique purpose in way y'all log. I'm a belt guy myself and I'd venture the vast majority of folks around here are aswell. I tried suspenders on a tool belt one time when I framed houses and they didn't make it until the first break at 9 o'clock. I didn't like the pull on my shoulders. As a matter of fact I threw away a pair of the Baileys Wild Ass Jeans as soon as I got a good excuse mainly because the suspender buttons were eating my waste up under my belt. When they got a little mildew smelling one summer... in the trash they went. What's the benifit of the suspenders?


----------



## forestryworks

They hold your pants up.

Especially if you wear a work belt with a wedge pouch and maybe an ax holster and have your Spencer tape attached to your pants... Your pants will sag at the waist at the end of the day; even more so in sweaty summers.


----------



## bitzer

They hold up my wedge belt. Without them it falls off my ass pretty quick. Fully loaded my wedge belt with axe is something like 14lbs.


----------



## slowp

Yes. Rigging pants are all the rage here. You want them to be loose, so you can move around unrestricted.
We have to contort a lot here, especially in the brush. (brush is fell and buck) Think of it as being comparable to a Yoga session. Since the pants are big, they need to be held up, and a belt won't do it--theres too much stuff carried in pockets. 

The shoulders get used to it. They come in a style with D things on them so if you are a faller, you can hook a whistle up to them without using a safety pin. 

If you wear the Loggers World suspenders and are short, the suspenders will only say Logge Worl.


----------



## Humptulips

Belts- 
I've been streaming old episodes of This old House before work in the mornings while I'm waiting for the crew bus. I figure it's good research for understanding some of the Yay-hoos in townand some of the junk that goes on there. What's the deal with everybody in the city wearing belts? I'm just wondering is it a regional thing or does it serve a unique purpose in way you do whatever it is you do. I'm a suspender guy myself and I'd venture the vast majority of folks around here are aswell. I tried a belt on one time and they didn't make it until the first break at 9 o'clock.Wait a minute I don't get a break at 9 o'clock! I didn't like pulling my pants up continually and not being able to move.. As a matter of fact I threw away a pair of the tight Ass Jeans as soon as I got a good excuse mainly because the belt was eating my waste up under my belt. When they got alittle tacky lube on them... in the trash they went. What's the benifit of the belt:msp_biggrin:?


----------



## RandyMac

Pretty funny edit job.


----------



## GRTimberCO

Humptulips said:


> Belts-
> I've been streaming old episodes of This old House before work in the mornings while I'm waiting for the crew bus. I figure it's good research for understanding some of the Yay-hoos in townand some of the junk that goes on there. What's the deal with everybody in the city wearing belts? I'm just wondering is it a regional thing or does it serve a unique purpose in way you do whatever it is you do. I'm a suspender guy myself and I'd venture the vast majority of folks around here are aswell. I tried a belt on one time and they didn't make it until the first break at 9 o'clock.Wait a minute I don't get a break at 9 o'clock! I didn't like pulling my pants up continually and not being able to move.. As a matter of fact I threw away a pair of the tight Ass Jeans as soon as I got a good excuse mainly because the belt was eating my waste up under my belt. When they got alittle tacky lube on them... in the trash they went. What's the benifit of the belt:msp_biggrin:?


 

That's pretty good. I was thinking last night about a couple other guys I knew that wore suspenders. Lets see, there's Tonto the rodeo clown, Chico the rodeo clown, Guru the rodeo clown, Larry King, New Kids on the Block, Freddie Mercury and these guys ‪Do The Urkel Dance‬&rlm; - YouTube View attachment 190514



I think these are the only suspenders I've seen that I'd like to try on View attachment 190515


----------



## redprospector

I'll give the same answer that I gave one of the guy's that works for me. 
He asked why I wore suspenders, and should he get some.
I told him that if he had to ask why, he obviously didn't need them. He must have considered that as some kind of insult because the next week he showed up wearing suspenders.

Personally, I like forestryworks reply the best. 

Andy


----------



## slowp

Saggin' is not a good thing in the woods. I overheard a crew conversation about a guy who wouldn't wear suspenders and was sagging. They were going to fire him if he wore his city pants again. The hooktender said, "I told him NOBODY needs that much room."


----------



## Samlock

Well, of course tough guys wear suspenders, don't they?


----------



## redprospector

Samlock said:


> Well, of course tough guys wear suspenders, don't they?


 
Hmmm.
I guess my country bumpkin in hanging out, but I don't know what the hell that is.
I can't see how they'd hold up my britches.

Andy


----------



## Samlock

No, no, no, suspenders are for your socks. Or stockings, if you prefer.

At first I laughed hard as I saw the title. Are we discussing suspenders on the logging and forestry forum? Well, then I got it, it must be _braces_ we are talking about.

A minor cultural thing, you know. What do you call them things keeping the socks up?

Anyway, suspenders are a hilarious subject, especially men wearing them.


----------



## wyk

Hell, my SIP chainsaw trousers alone are sorta heavy, let alone if I add anything to the rig. Remember, those folks in those videos have on OSHA approved chainsaw trousers. I think suspenders are a necessity.


----------



## Philbert

'X' back or 'Y' back?

Clips or buttons?

Philbert


----------



## Sport Faller

Philbert said:


> 'X' back or 'Y' back?
> 
> Clips or buttons?
> 
> Philbert


 
x backs went out with powdered wigs, and clips are for farmers and/or grandpas


----------



## wowzers

I like my Welch's the best of anything. I have a pair that has leather straps at the bottom for adjusting but I don't care for them mainly because they have a piece of leather that rub the center of my back. Only downfall to suspenders for me is I sweat a lot and they get pretty ripe quickly.


----------



## madhatte

If I was cutting all the time, I'd be all about the Key loggers 4 inches too big and the suspenders; chips just fall through the pants and out around the boots. With a belt you get the things caught in your midsection whether your shirt is tucked in or not. Since I don't cut all the time, I favor either BDU's or Nomex because both are tough and don't snag easily, and both are quick-drying. BDU's are cheap, and I don't mind getting paint on 'em. Nomex is tougher and also flame-resistant, and wearing it means I don't have to change pants when I get a fire call. I wear BDU's all winter because that's when I'm painting the most but carry 'em in the truck during the summer. I used to like to buy old-guy pants at Goodwill for a buck, pound bachelor buttons into 'em, hang 'em from my old Husky 'spenders, and wear 'em 'til they frayed above my knees. Only reason I gave that up is because I discovered that BDU's don't snag and haven't looked back since. Now I'm thinking "what about BDU's 2 sizes too big with 'spenders?" That might just be the ticket.


----------



## wowzers

Those nomex pants are the ticket when its wet out. There tough and dry out real quick.


----------



## slowp

I have a pair of Keys, and I have a pair of Big Bens. The Key jeans were less expensive and are wearing better. The Big Bens have woosie pockets which have developed holes in them. I need to make a couple of pocket protectors or glue something to patch them. They wore out in an unsewable spot. The pocket fabric in the Big Bens is not up to my standards--able to hold keys, multitool, chapstick, lighter, earplugs, etc....

I like the Y back suspenders. We round girls need suspenders for the woods too. Unfortunately.


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> x backs went out with powdered wigs, and clips are for farmers and/or grandpas


 
I wear X-backs. Black ones with button fasteners from Welch. I like them. They hold up my baggy black pants. I also have a pair of red clip-ons that are a permanent part of my ensemble...they hold my chaps up without having to resort to the contortions required to fasten that stupid buckle every time. Matter of fact, the buckle got replaced with heavy duty Velcro. I kept the red clips on, though. Makes the chaps ride exactly where you want them.

I'm also a grandfather. I've been a farmer.

I was going to try wig powder once but a friend of mine from Whitefish said that the only people who knew anything about wig powder or were prone to using it, were from Kalispell. I don't know a lot about Montana but he seemed to think that being a wig-powdered citizen of Kalispell was the social equivalent to being the third assistant skimmer at the local sewer treatment plant. I didn't want to be mistaken for either one so I passed on the wig powder. And the wig, too, for that matter. You, of course may powder your wig to your heart's content.

Have a nice day, Sonny. Grandpa.


----------



## slowp

I found the chaps to be hard to get off in a hurry today. I was cutting firewood in the heat of the day. Muggy and 65 or so. It was a maple that had been on the ground for a couple of years. Good wood for next winter. I felt somthing stinging me on my leg, and another, and so on. It was ANTS! Ants in my pants!:msp_ohmy:


----------



## TreeClimber57

They sure are nice with chainsaw pants.. Take a bit of getting use to maybe.. but nice once you do.


----------



## hammerlogging

#### Gologit, a man with your credentials could wear a damn hardhat with fuzzy bunnies on it and get a way with it. Us up and comers got to watch our backs here and there.


----------



## Gologit

hammerlogging said:


> #### Gologit, a man with your credentials could wear a damn hardhat with fuzzy bunnies on it and get a way with it. Us up and comers got to watch our backs here and there.


 
Yeah but I just wore the decorated hat in my shop for the pictures Slowp required. *No way* was I going to wear that thing to work. People tell enough stories about me already and I just ain't that brave.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> I found the chaps to be hard to get off in a hurry today. I was cutting firewood in the heat of the day. Muggy and 65 or so. It was a maple that had been on the ground for a couple of years. Good wood for next winter. I felt somthing stinging me on my leg, and another, and so on. It was ANTS! Ants in my pants!:msp_ohmy:


 
Try the Velcro trick...especially on the belt. Works great.


----------



## Gologit

*The best reason to wear suspenders!*

Watch this video. Especially toward the last. I can't think of a better reason to wear suspenders. It features our very own multi-talented HBRN. Please...don't let this happen to you.

http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/175303.htm


----------



## Philbert

Never tried the 'Y- back suspenders. Make sense. Suppose I could just leave one of the rear straps unhooked and get the same effect?

Appreciate the button suspenders, and have one pair for my Jonsered protective pants as they came with the buttons attached. What I like about the clip suspenders is that they work with everything: jeans, chaps, Carharts, etc. without having to modify them or thinking about which pair I need to wear.

Philbert


----------



## hammerlogging

Other than the obvious lesson to be learned, I also noticed that dropping your drags down too low doesn't seem to make a dull chain cut any faster, surprises.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Watch this video. Especially toward the last. I can't think of a better reason to wear suspenders. It features our very own multi-talented HBRN. Please...don't let this happen to you.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/175303.htm


 
i couldn't even get all the way through that vid. damn?


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> I wear X-backs. Black ones with button fasteners from Welch. I like them. They hold up my baggy black pants. I also have a pair of red clip-ons that are a permanent part of my ensemble...they hold my chaps up without having to resort to the contortions required to fasten that stupid buckle every time. Matter of fact, the buckle got replaced with heavy duty Velcro. I kept the red clips on, though. Makes the chaps ride exactly where you want them.
> 
> I'm also a grandfather. I've been a farmer.
> 
> I was going to try wig powder once but a friend of mine from Whitefish said that the only people who knew anything about wig powder or were prone to using it, were from Kalispell. I don't know a lot about Montana but he seemed to think that being a wig-powdered citizen of Kalispell was the social equivalent to being the third assistant skimmer at the local sewer treatment plant. I didn't want to be mistaken for either one so I passed on the wig powder. And the wig, too, for that matter. You, of course may powder your wig to your heart's content.
> 
> Have a nice day, Sonny. Grandpa.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Hey Bob, Ol Whitefish is our equivalent of your LA or San Fran. . . Ain't many good folks left up there -- they been run off by carrot eating, bunny hugging, sweater wearin', grubby hippies.

Kalispell ain't the same as 30 years ago, but it still ain't no Whitefish. Also, don't admit you have a friend up Pinkham Creek, or Hungry Horse.


----------



## Metals406

Oh yeah, we're talking spenders.

I'd wear them if falling full time in the twigs, but would choose a belt otherwise. My belt holds my Leatherman (original) on the left, and my Gerber tool and mini-mag on the right.

I like the Wild Ass Jeans (they actually have lasted longer than other double knees I've owned), but used a set of dikes and lopped off them buttons right away. . . They really dig the crap out'a ya with a belt.

I have warn spenders off my 40lb tool bags since 2001, so I know what they're all about. They are a very useful piece of equipment.


----------



## paccity

Gologit said:


> Watch this video. Especially toward the last. I can't think of a better reason to wear suspenders. It features our very own multi-talented HBRN. Please...don't let this happen to you.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/175303.htm


 
went back and sufferd through the whole thing. now i've got a migrane. damn.


----------



## Samlock

Metals406 said:


> Oh yeah, we're talking spenders.
> 
> I'd wear them if falling full time in the twigs, but would choose a belt otherwise. My belt holds my Leatherman (original) on the left, and my Gerber tool and mini-mag on the right.
> 
> I like the Wild Ass Jeans (they actually have lasted longer than other double knees I've owned), but used a set of dikes and lopped off them buttons right away. . . They really dig the crap out'a ya with a belt.
> 
> I have warn spenders off my 40lb tool bags since 2001, so I know what they're all about. They are a very useful piece of equipment.



Cutting tools Leatherman, Gerber and mini-mag? Is that by any chance you, Metals?

[video=youtube;X2TNgPYSNJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2TNgPYSNJQ[/video]


----------



## Metals406

Samlock said:


> Cutting tools Leatherman, Gerber and mini-mag? Is that by any chance you, Metals?
> 
> [video=youtube;X2TNgPYSNJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2TNgPYSNJQ[/video]


 
:hmm3grin2orange:

Naw, that's mah cousin Big Jake.


----------



## Sagetown

The Wild Ass w/buttons are looser fitting than the Keys, which makes them more comfortable, but the pockets are weird.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hey Bob, Ol Whitefish is our equivalent of your LA or San Fran. . . Ain't many good folks left up there -- they been run off by carrot eating, bunny hugging, sweater wearin', grubby hippies.
> 
> Kalispell ain't the same as 30 years ago, but it still ain't no Whitefish. Also, don't admit you have a friend up Pinkham Creek, or Hungry Horse.


 
Noted. Like I said, I really don't know much about Montana. I spent some time based in Hamilton and had a few memorable nights in Missoula a few years back. Nice country...friendly people. I'll have to sen Bigskyjake a jug of wig powder for his birthday.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Noted. Like I said, I really don't know much about Montana. I spent some time based in Hamilton and had a few memorable nights in Missoula a few years back. Nice country...friendly people. I'll have to sen Bigskyjake a jug of wig powder for his birthday.


 
Missoula eh? Don't judge the state based on that chithole! 

That town is really too big for it's britches. . . All the libs from in-state and out'a state have flocked there like a hippy to a weed convention.

You needed to come north 120 miles to see the real Montucky.


----------



## Gologit

Metals406 said:


> Missoula eh? Don't judge the state based on that chithole!
> 
> That town is really too big for it's britches. . . All the libs from in-state and out'a state have flocked there like a hippy to a weed convention.
> 
> You needed to come north 120 miles to see the real Montucky.


 
It wasn't too bad when I was there...about 1978 if I remember right.

When I get back to that part of the country I'll make 120 mile trip north. You buying lunch?


----------



## dancan

Gologit said:


> Watch this video. Especially toward the last. I can't think of a better reason to wear suspenders. It features our very own multi-talented HBRN. Please...don't let this happen to you.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/175303.htm


 
I posted a limbing lesson by a member here for him .


----------



## dancan

I'll wear both types of suspenders , chainsaw pants are heavy and a belt sucks at the end of the day when you have to keep on pulling your pants up :msp_mad:.


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> It wasn't too bad when I was there...about 1978 if I remember right.
> 
> When I get back to that part of the country I'll make 120 mile trip north. You buying lunch?


 
I'll bring the bottle!


----------



## Gologit

bigskyjake said:


> I'll bring the bottle!


 

 Be sure to bring some Geritol for us old guys with the X-back suspenders.


----------



## forestryworks

bigskyjake said:


> I'll bring the bottle!


 


Gologit said:


> Be sure to bring some Geritol for us old guys with the X-back suspenders.


 
Well hell I guess I'll drive ya'll


----------



## Sport Faller

Gologit said:


> Be sure to bring some Geritol for us old guys with the X-back suspenders.


 
hahaha, I'll bring some prune juice for a mixer too :msp_tongue:


----------



## dave k

Just watched the Hazard Tree vid, bad, bad so bad ! only one hazard on that site.....
I wear braces or use belt depends on the trousers really.


----------



## floyd

Do you wear a pad on your shoulder? Kind of hard to keep it on your shoulder without braces.


----------



## madhatte

I keep my shoulder pad, my first aid kit, and my earplugs on my Camelbak. It goes under my cruiser's vest, over my line gear, or is worn alone when I'm cutting. I always, ALWAYS carry water.


----------



## 7oaks

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hey Bob, Ol Whitefish is our equivalent of your LA or San Fran. . . Ain't many good folks left up there -- they been run off by carrot eating, bunny hugging, sweater wearin', grubby hippies.
> 
> Kalispell ain't the same as 30 years ago, but it still ain't no Whitefish. Also, don't admit you have a friend up Pinkham Creek, or Hungry Horse.


 
Nate...Them's fightning words!


----------



## David (saltas)

Down under these are braces







And these are suspenders


----------



## Frank Savage

None of belt guys use a "gunbelt"? In other words, a second belt dedicated for heavy equipment? There´s a beltbag with wallet, keys etc. on my pant-belt all the time, but it´s light. For other purposes (no matter if cutting or wearing a knife, binocle, 1-2 cameras), I wear a second belt. it sits below the pant-belt on hips and realy don´t pull throusers down. Well, maybe it´s so good only for slender people, but it works surprisingly well. Having a break or call of nature? Just put dowm the belt, you can hang it on tree or whatever, so you´re free instantly and equipment do not run down the slope. I got used to pick up my "work knife", which has some "adds" to it (so about 2,5-3 lbs, differs from day to day) on almost daily basis even in town. And a gunbelt for this-what a pleasure.


----------



## Metals406

7oaks said:


> Nate...Them's fightning words!


 
You're safe Carl. . . Star Meadows ain't part of Wfish as far as most are concerned. 

Got a new motor in the Chevy while I was working out of town. . . I'm gonna come up and visit ya!


----------



## Philbert

OK - in another thread, someone was making a distinction between "loggers' suspenders" and "fallers' suspenders", suggesting that someone was pretentious for wearing the wrong kind. Can anyone describe how these are different?

Thanks

Philbert


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> You're safe Carl. . . Star Meadows ain't part of Wfish as far as most are concerned.
> 
> Got a new motor in the Chevy while I was working out of town. . . I'm gonna come up and visit ya!


 
Yeah, star meadows is a far cry from Central Ave.


----------



## Wazzu

Kalispell ain't the same as 30 years ago, but it still ain't no Whitefish. Also, don't admit you have a friend up Pinkham Creek, or Hungry Horse. [/QUOTE]


HA HA!! I do have friend that lives up Pinkham Creek, and I used to live in Rexford!!


----------



## super3

Gologit said:


> Watch this video. Especially toward the last. I can't think of a better reason to wear suspenders. It features our very own multi-talented HBRN. Please...don't let this happen to you.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/tree-care-videos/175303.htm





Better to be thought of as a poser than to post a vid and prove it.


----------



## Metals406

Wazzu said:


> Kalispell ain't the same as 30 years ago, but it still ain't no Whitefish. Also, don't admit you have a friend up Pinkham Creek, or Hungry Horse.


 



> HA HA!! I do have friend that lives up Pinkham Creek, and I used to live in Rexford!!


 
Awesome!! 

I love that area, from there to the Frostback's border. Lots of good hiking and hunting.

And you get the Pinkham Creek joke.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> Awesome!!
> 
> I love that area, from there to the Frostback's border. Lots of good hiking and hunting.
> 
> And you get the Pinkham Creek joke.


 
A friend from Pinkham or the Yaak is OK, but when you're like " yuuup, Pinkham Crick?, got me a aint, 2 uncles and bout 6 cousins up thataway"

it's like being from Eureka and having the last name Pluid or being a Fletcher from Libby :msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity

Wazzu said:


> Kalispell ain't the same as 30 years ago, but it still ain't no Whitefish. Also, don't admit you have a friend up Pinkham Creek, or Hungry Horse.


 

HA HA!! I do have friend that lives up Pinkham Creek, and I used to live in Rexford!![/QUOTE]

did a short stint in blackfoot.


----------



## 7oaks

Metals406 said:


> You're safe Carl. . . Star Meadows ain't part of Wfish as far as most are concerned.
> 
> Got a new motor in the Chevy while I was working out of town. . . I'm gonna come up and visit ya!



Come on! Next week won't be too good as we'll be out of the cabin for a week (tent camping) while the floor is redone. Week after that works great. Sometime we'll have a Montana Suspender GTG. :msp_rolleyes:



bigskyjake said:


> A friend from Pinkham or *the Yaak* is OK, but when you're like " yuuup, Pinkham Crick?, got me a aint, 2 uncles and bout 6 cousins up thataway"
> 
> it's like being from Eureka and having the last name Pluid or being a Fletcher from Libby :msp_biggrin:



Fond memories of The Dirty Shame Bar up the Yaak way back in time. My other favorite bar back in the 1970's was the Babb Bar on the Blackfoot reservation. Both were classics!


----------



## Sport Faller

7oaks said:


> Come on! Next week won't be too good as we'll be out of the cabin for a week (tent camping) while the floor is redone. Week after that works great. Sometime we'll have a Montana Suspender GTG. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> 
> 
> Fond memories of The Dirty Shame Bar up the Yaak way back in time. My other favorite bar back in the 1970's was *the Babb Bar on the Blackfoot reservation*. Both were classics!


 
You got outta that place alive?
Damn man, good on ya, that's about like bein a paleface and hangin out in Ugg's in Browning


----------



## hammerlogging

I spent about 2 months on the Cut Bank side of between Browning and Cut Bank. 

Browning, thats about as Res as it gets.


----------



## hammerlogging

Philbert said:


> OK - in another thread, someone was making a distinction between "loggers' suspenders" and "fallers' suspenders", suggesting that someone was pretentious for wearing the wrong kind. Can anyone describe how these are different?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Philbert



The fallers suspenders have buckles, and little hardware to clip accessories, whistle, pencil, whatever. Only the fallers have do dads that might need to be clipped, so if you're not a faller, you don't need em.

But, I haven't found much trouble wearing the regular suspenders for falling, its just the vice versa thing.

I think Gologit is the one who pointed out the faux... um I dont speak or spell French. Anyhow,


----------



## Sport Faller

hammerlogging said:


> I spent about 2 months on the Cut Bank side of between Browning and Cut Bank.
> 
> Browning, thats about as Res as it gets.


 
I know, going through there makes you feel like you took a wrong turn somewhere and wound up in mid-1980's Lebanon


----------



## hammerlogging

The only place I've seen worse was Africa Town, its outside or maybe technically part of Mobile, AL. That last slave ship to come to the US arrived just after the civil war ended, so they just dropped the passengers (cargo) off and said goodbye. The folks wandered up a ways and settled. Not a lot has changed since, except that there's a bunch of burnt out public housing and crack heads and drunks stumbling down the middle of the streets. Its the most 3rd world place I've seen in this country.


----------



## 7oaks

bigskyjake said:


> You got outta that place alive?
> Damn man, good on ya, that's about like bein a paleface and hangin out in Ugg's in Browning



Ha Ha! Not only got out alive but went back many times. Used to take all my new girlfriends there early on just to make sure they could keep up with me. Those were the days and I've got some great tales to tell about that place. Usually stopped there while on photographic trips to the east side of Glacier Park. Now it's a big fancy steak place that customers fly in from NYC and LA to eat at. Ran into the owner the last time the wife and I visited and he and I reminisced about the "good old days".:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406

bigskyjake said:


> I know, going through there makes you feel like you took a wrong turn somewhere and wound up in mid-1980's Lebanon


 
I've repo'd cars in Brown Town. . . Ummm, yeah.


----------



## Sport Faller

Metals406 said:


> I've repo'd cars in Brown Town. . . Ummm, yeah.


 
lemme guess

early 90's pontiac sunfire or buick century
either black or dark green
gold colored snap on plastic rims from wal-mart
crappy home-done window tint

oh yeah, here's one for ya: what are the most popular style car rims in Browning?






wait for it......







wait fooooor it......











yep, you guessed it, Cinder Blocks :jester:


----------



## slowp

Here are some cheery suspender models. 





View attachment 192429


----------



## 7oaks

Metals406 said:


> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hey Bob, Ol Whitefish is our equivalent of your LA or San Fran. . . Ain't many good folks left up there -- they been run off by carrot eating, bunny hugging, sweater wearin', grubby hippies.
> 
> Kalispell ain't the same as 30 years ago, but it still ain't no Whitefish. Also, don't admit you have a friend up Pinkham Creek, or Hungry Horse.


 
Here's a link to what Nate is referring to about Whitefish, Montana. These guys don't wear suspenders...

Billionaires bulldoze Montana

Old info but even more true today.


----------



## Metals406

7oaks said:


> Here's a link to what Nate is referring to about Whitefish, Montana. These guys don't wear suspenders...
> 
> Billionaires bulldoze Montana
> 
> Old info but even more true today.


 


> ``Montanans are afraid to death that little towns are going to become like Aspen or Vail, where the billionaires chase out the millionaires, and employees have to live 45 or 50 miles away to drive to work,'' says Wes Spiker, a spokesman for Stock Farm, which provides housing for some employees. ``That won't ever happen because people come to Montana for what Montana is. They don't want to change it.''



*cough* bull#### *cough*


----------



## LoggingEngineer

Key riggin pants, with Wright Y back suspenders......you never wear a belt with riggin pants.....and never never wear a belt and suspenders! I work with a guy who does that.....I think he rocks a plastic 'cap' hardhat too....


----------



## hammerlogging

bigskyjake said:


> yep, you guessed it, Cinder Blocks :jester:



What would you trade for a case of busch light from Cut Bank?


----------



## Sport Faller

hammerlogging said:


> What would you trade for a case of busch light from Cut Bank?


 
I dunno, maybe a Wild Thing with a broken oiler :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Humptulips

LoggingEngineer said:


> Key riggin pants, with Wright Y back suspenders......you never wear a belt with riggin pants.....and never never wear a belt and suspenders! I work with a guy who does that.....I think he rocks a plastic 'cap' hardhat too....



Not entirely true. I wore suspenders and a belt for my talkie tooter for 30 years. Then they came out with motorized carriages and I had to wear two belts with my suspenders. X backs.
Now I'm back to just suspenders.


----------



## LoggingEngineer

You're right....and we wear belts with gear and machetes on them....but loose and not in the loops, not tight like these guys trying to keep pants on with a belt


----------



## Philbert

hammerlogging said:


> The fallers suspenders have buckles, and little hardware to clip accessories, whistle, pencil, whatever. Only the fallers have do dads that might need to be clipped, so if you're not a faller, you don't need em.


 
So are these fellas fellers?

Philbert



slowp said:


> View attachment 192429


----------



## John Ellison

You don't wanna call a faller a feller. But them other fellers, you can call them whatever you want to.


----------



## TreeClimber57

bigskyjake said:


> I dunno, maybe a Wild Thing with a broken oiler :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Those things don't have oilers; they don't run long enough or fast enough to need one.


----------



## forestryworks

John Ellison said:


> You don't wanna call a faller a feller. But them other fellers, you can call them whatever you want to.


 
As it should be!

You're either a faller or you ain't!


----------



## Philbert

John Ellison said:


> You don't wanna call a faller a feller. But them other fellers, you can call them whatever you want to.


 
Forgive me, fella. Philbert's fault for framing a 'faller' as a 'feller'. I forgot.

(Now what kind of braces are they wearing?)

Philbert


----------



## John Ellison

(Now what kind of braces are they wearing?)

Philbert[/QUOTE]

Those are suspenders that a lot of fallers wear. They have D rings riveted on the front of them so it makes it easy and slick to attach keyback/s to them. They keep your log crayon and pencil handy and out of the way when you're not using them.


----------



## slowp

Philbert said:


> So are these fellas fellers?
> 
> Philbert



Those fellers are fallers. The guy in the orange hat is in charge. Got him on a few videos. A funny thing, he actually is a pastor/preacher for a little church here.


----------



## Philbert

slowp said:


> Those fellers are fallers. . . . he actually is a pastor/preacher for a little church here.


 
Does he minister to fallen women?

Philbert


----------



## Sagetown

Suspenders, home of Better S-Penders, American made outdoor gear for Loggers, Fire Fighters Accessories, Long Bar Gear - LongBarGear.com
Tree Fallers of the Pacific NorthWest use the Traditional D-Ring mounted suspenders like ~ *'BETTER S-PENDERS'*
Made in Southern Oregon of quality American leather and elastic. Black or Tan with D-Rings.
Comes in Button Style, Waistband Clip-On; Brass Belt Loop Snaps.
From $32 to $37 per pair.


----------



## slowp

Philbert said:


> Does he minister to fallen women?
> 
> Philbert



Well, he almost sent me to wherever dead heathens go...I got out of it with torn muscles. Shouldn't have been where I was. 

Then last winter, I stepped into a hole while looking at skid road locations with him. I fell, but needed no ministering.


----------



## timbertallier

My ol man gave me a pair of suspenders when I was 14 and I've been wearin em ever since. It was a "pride" thing with him on top of function. A man wearin suspenders means he works hard, "a hard workin man doesn't have time to be pullin his pants up all darn day." My dad was a riggin slinger. The farther I get into my forestry career the more I love them. Especially up here with all the rain, because when you head into the woods your pants weigh close to nothin, but when you come out--they're heavy! I'm no logger, heck, I'm not even considered a forester yet, but you won't find me without my bucked off riggers and spenders on, whether x or y back, just as long as they're button. To each man his own I guess!
Ironic about the preacher, too. The forester for the next city over from mine is a preacher too! haha


----------



## Rounder

I lose ####. All the time. So this works for me. Can't really see it, but there's a carb screwdriver stuffed in there too.

Okay, time to get out these damn work clothes - Sam

View attachment 192766


----------



## Sagetown

John Ellison said:


> (Now what kind of braces are they wearing?)
> 
> Philbert


 
Those are suspenders that a lot of fallers wear. *They have D rings riveted on the front of them so it makes it easy and slick to attach keyback/s to them. They keep your log crayon and pencil handy and out of the way when you're not using them*.[/QUOTE]

Okay; somebody help me out here. What does this keyback thingy look like?, a pencil holder ? I only cut wood for personal use, and my knowledge of logger terminology is rather vague.


----------



## Joe46

Sagetown said:


> Those are suspenders that a lot of fallers wear. *They have D rings riveted on the front of them so it makes it easy and slick to attach keyback/s to them. They keep your log crayon and pencil handy and out of the way when you're not using them*.



Okay; somebody help me out here. What does this keyback thingy look like?, a pencil holder ? I only cut wood for personal use, and my knowledge of logger terminology is rather vague.[/QUOTE]

Without looking I believe they are in both the Bailey, and Madsen's catalogs.


----------



## cowtipper

Sagetown said:


> Those are suspenders that a lot of fallers wear. *They have D rings riveted on the front of them so it makes it easy and slick to attach keyback/s to them. They keep your log crayon and pencil handy and out of the way when you're not using them*.



Okay; somebody help me out here. What does this keyback thingy look like?, a pencil holder ? I only cut wood for personal use, and my knowledge of logger terminology is rather vague.[/QUOTE]

Key Retractors, Key Bak, Steel Chain, Industrial Chain, Heavy Duty Key Rings - Keybak.com - Key-Bak


----------



## 4x4American

belts hold your pants up and pants hold your belt up, who's the real hero? with cspenders there aint no question who the real hero is, and your pants stay up, and they have slack adjusters on them. you can wedge extra beers in your cspenders whilst hangin out round a fire drinkin beers. i always have my buck 135 knife on my left spender strap handle facing towards my belly button, real handy place. another thing i love about cspenders- when i piss i always undo the button and the zipper, with a belt when you do that your pants fall down if you dont do something about it, with spenders, my pants stay right there and i can walk around pissing my name in the snow or piss out a fire or whatever, skys the limit. if its a hot day you can work all day with your fly and button undone and get a nice breeze if you so choose. you can get all the ladies with cspenders too when you pull them out and smack em against your chest, the chicks dig it. if you have clip on spenders and are in a high place and need to pass something down lower you can use your spenders. you can use them to sling things too if you want. with a wedge pouch, spencer tape, and an ax holster, a belt dont stand a prayer holding your pants up all day. bottom line, cspenders is good an belts isnt


----------



## imagineero

A real ladies man


----------



## Gologit

imagineero said:


> A real ladies man



Yup...I'm impressed.


----------



## northmanlogging

Makes me wonder about the "ladys" ya manage to hoodwink into going to the camp trailer with ya...

The girls seem to like spenders though, buy only when they are clean, and everything else is where it belongs as well


----------



## 056 kid

So which of you cutters are sporting ##### pads? Personally they get on my nerves..


----------



## madhatte

056 kid said:


> So which of you cutters are sporting ##### pads?



I'm all about 'em. Couple shredded shirts and sweaters was all it took for me to bite the bullet and start wearin' the pad. Pretty sure I've been spared the indignity of near-beheading scars at least a time or two as well. 'Course, I'm just a lowly tree nerd.


----------



## 056 kid

I'll kill two birds here. Roll your chain off and wrap it around your handlebar. Keeps the chain charp and your neck intact!


----------



## madhatte

D'oh!


----------



## Joe46

cspenders:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gologit

056 kid said:


> So which of you cutters are sporting ##### pads? Personally they get on my nerves..



Me. I wear the custom super deluxe job-rated personally fitted expensive California Coast model. I made it out of an old piece of living room carpet.

Want one?


Edit...I just looked out in the garage and there's still some carpet left. The dogs have been sleeping on it and the cat had a couple of litters of kittens on it and it's a little damp and moldy around the edges and it doesn't smell too good...but I'll be glad to send you some.


----------



## lfnh

Joe46 said:


> cspenders:msp_rolleyes:



ax holster

see you and raise ya 10

opcorn:


----------



## 056 kid

Thank you for the offer but I'll pass. I have enough dog scented rugs as it is.


----------



## Metals406

I got one from Ken Downhill, well, cause I like supporting his business. Cody has another identical to it that he doesn't care for, so I'll be wearing one on each shoulder.

Cody made his out'a an old boot top or something like that -- says it's the best one he's ever worn.


----------



## redprospector

I've got one I made 20 or so years ago. Saddle shearling on the bottom to insure my comfort, and 9 oz leather on the top. It's getting a little crusty, but no more than I get to use it anymore I think it'll last a while longer.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

I just went back and watched the video... never met or talked to that guy but he sure as Hel taint no pro, lost count of how many times he stabbed the dirt, ran the saw wrong handed for no reason. ran one handed with limbs on the other side (potential kick back), how many times he should have pulled his pants up. and nearly all the limbs are way to long, who taught that guy to run a saw? And what the Hel is he running without an air cleaner cover for does he think it looks cool and hot rodded? sorry rant over he kinda reminds me of my brother and that is not a compliment...


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> I just went back and watched the video... never met or talked to that guy but he sure as Hel taint no pro, lost count of how many times he stabbed the dirt, ran the saw wrong handed for no reason. ran one handed with limbs on the other side (potential kick back), how many times he should have pulled his pants up. and nearly all the limbs are way to long, who taught that guy to run a saw? And what the Hel is he running without an air cleaner cover for does he think it looks cool and hot rodded? sorry rant over he kinda reminds me of my brother and that is not a compliment...



It's a long story but he's no longer a member here.


----------



## northmanlogging

I gathered that, been a few snide comments from some of the grey beards...


----------



## OlympicYJ

Tried watchin that video... I made it till he rocked it and had enough lol

You guys talkin about third world towns in the US got me to reminicine. Anybody ever been through Toppenish, WA around noon time...? I think I was about 12 last time I was there so woulda been 2000 I was there...? Rode with the old man to take a load of cattle to the sale in Toppenish and it was a little eerie...

Back to spenders. I wear x back faller suspenders. The ones made in Napavine, can't remember the company's name. They're the narrow ones. Y backs just rub on my spine and make driving really uncomforatable. Oh and I wear carhartt riggin pants, tried the Keys and they were to tight, have small pockets, and stuff just doesn't stay in the side pockets in em.


----------



## 2dogs

northmanlogging said:


> I just went back and watched the video... never met or talked to that guy but he sure as Hel taint no pro, lost count of how many times he stabbed the dirt, ran the saw wrong handed for no reason. ran one handed with limbs on the other side (potential kick back), how many times he should have pulled his pants up. and nearly all the limbs are way to long, who taught that guy to run a saw? And what the Hel is he running without an air cleaner cover for does he think it looks cool and hot rodded? sorry rant over he kinda reminds me of my brother and that is not a compliment...



Yeah HBRN made quite a splash here. He wore his opinions on his sleeve and did not mince words. I was his biggest critic early on and it got me a red warning from the mods. HBRN was banned shortly there after. Just before his banning we had a conversation via PM and I appologised for my actions. He is a decent guy with a heart of gold and really made AS s fun place but he was too serious and had trouble backing up his claims. This is a private forum and the rules are there for everyone to read and follow and HBRN did neither.

BTW the air cleaner set-up he was running is not uncommon. It's better that Stihl's factory air cleaner in most cases.


----------



## northmanlogging

The air cleaner thing just seem like a good idea for timber sports, but in the real world it would get packed full of all kinds of crud... used to see a bunch of guy around here run something like that but I always figured they just lost the cover...


----------



## slowp

I did not know that suspenders were made in Napavine. I support a more local (to me) company, mine are made in Onalaska.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> I support a more local company



Depends on which direction you're driving from. I could go either way, really. Onalaska is a left turn and Napavine is a right turn.


----------



## slowp

madhatte said:


> Depends on which direction you're driving from. I could go either way, really. Onalaska is a left turn and Napavine is a right turn.



Okaay, I edited my post. More local to me. Napavine is farther from the metropolis that I live in.


----------



## madhatte

Spoilsport!


----------



## slowp

Don't make me post that Dolmar picture again!

Git yer fire gear together. We're getting east winds.


----------



## lfnh

2dogs said:


> Yeah HBRN made quite a splash here. He wore his opinions on his sleeve and did not mince words. I was his biggest critic early on and it got me a red warning from the mods. HBRN was banned shortly there after. Just before his banning we had a conversation via PM and I appologised for my actions. He is a decent guy with a heart of gold and really made AS s fun place but he was too serious and had trouble backing up his claims. This is a private forum and the rules are there for everyone to read and follow and HBRN did neither.
> 
> BTW the air cleaner set-up he was running is not uncommon. It's better that Stihl's factory air cleaner in most cases.



yup, HB sure did make for some lively threads. The slopping back cut stuff was a lightning rod.
However, to his credit, some more recent videos he made show a conventional backcut, wedges, and not cutting alone. Room for improvement, sure, but still nice to see a change for the better.
Hope he got that nice pickup running again.


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> I did not know that suspenders were made in Napavine. I support a more local (to me) company, mine are made in Onalaska.:msp_biggrin:



Crap. Patty I screwed up! They are made in Onalaska... Brain thought Napavine. Maybe it's cuz I looked forward to making Napavine on the way home so much because it symbolized bein almost home.... 

My brain was not engaged last night. Inventory Homework had fried it by then.


----------



## slowp

OlympicYJ said:


> Crap. Patty I screwed up! They are made in Onalaska... Brain thought Napavine. Maybe it's cuz I looked forward to making Napavine on the way home so much because it symbolized bein almost home....
> 
> My brain was not engaged last night. Inventory Homework had fried it by then.



Do you drive over Hwy 12? If so, you go through and even have to slow down to get through our big city!

This thread has given me an idea, but I'll have to go to town when the weather is bad.


----------



## H 2 H

Just don't blink when you drive thru the big city :jester:


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> Don't make me post that Dolmar picture again!



That... that's blackmail!


----------



## rwoods

northmanlogging said:


> I just went back and watched the video... never met or talked to that guy but he sure as Hel taint no pro, lost count of how many times he stabbed the dirt, ran the saw wrong handed for no reason. ran one handed with limbs on the other side (potential kick back), how many times he should have pulled his pants up. and nearly all the limbs are way to long, who taught that guy to run a saw? And what the Hel is he running without an air cleaner cover for does he think it looks cool and hot rodded? sorry rant over he kinda reminds me of my brother and that is not a compliment...



Just watched it myself and all I will say is that is ten minutes of my life I would like back. Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> Do you drive over Hwy 12? If so, you go through and even have to slow down to get through our big city!
> 
> This thread has given me an idea, but I'll have to go to town when the weather is bad.



Yupp! Whites was nice and clear both ways. I forgot is it Morton or Packwood?

Wes


----------



## slowp

OlympicYJ said:


> Yupp! Whites was nice and clear both ways. I forgot is it Morton or Packwood?
> 
> Wes



In between those two.


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> In between those two.



Aha! I forgot to mention Randle. My brain sucks... I think college is killing it! :help:


----------



## slowp

I hope you slowed down. Sometimes a speed trap exists in the 35 zone and they are quite busy. Soon, the season of pulling over skiers begins.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Knowing me I probably didn't :msp_laugh:


----------



## slowp

Just finished this. Got another pair to do. 

View attachment 264837


----------



## 2dogs

slowp said:


> Just finished this. Got another pair to do.
> 
> View attachment 264837



I think Gologit will look great in those.


----------



## slowp

Hey, I can make them for all of you. Ruh roh. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## redprospector

slowp said:


> Hey, I can make them for all of you. Ruh roh. :msp_biggrin:



Them could be my Sunday go to meetin' spenders. 

Andy


----------



## Gologit

2dogs said:


> I think Gologit will look great in those.



Nope...I refuse to wear suspenders the same color as my eyes.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> Hey, I can make them for all of you. Ruh roh. :msp_biggrin:



:bang::bang::bang:


----------



## slowp

It would make things easier if they were LITTLE LOE. I found the Gs and the R hard to do. The Es were not easy either. So no Es, Gs, or Rs and I'm sure that As, Bs, Js, Ks, Ps, Qs, would also be hard to do. That narrows it down to LITTL LO.


----------



## hammerlogging

*logger chic/faux logger*

Maybe "LITTLE FALLER" would be easier

I live in a pretty hipster town. Perhaps as an evolution of other trends, the old timey look, the back to the land look, etc., there is a faux logger/logger chic look now. I swear.

I was walking in to my grocery and saw one in the parking lot with rolled way up tight jeans (a la stagged in a hipster way) with logger boots, I knew it when I saw it, it was an attempt. Then I was at a gas station and saw, less hipster and more poser, college aged boys. Not stagged, but otherwise all the way faux logger- plaid shirts, trucker hats, suspenders, jeans, logger boots. Totally faux. I was at teh park and a hipster was swinging with his boy by me and mine, I was straight out of work, and we started to talk, he asked what I did. I asked about the faux loggers. He CONFIRMED. He attributed it to a particular bar in Seattle, but its a real fashion trend.

I always new I was a trend setter

wonder how they'd handle 92 cc's of aggressive square chisel on 100% slope. As fast as possible.


----------



## rwoods

hammerlogging said:


> Maybe "LITTLE FALLER" would be easier
> 
> I live in a pretty hipster town. Perhaps as an evolution of other trends, the old timey look, the back to the land look, etc., there is a faux logger/logger chic look now. I swear.
> 
> I was walking in to my grocery and saw one in the parking lot with rolled way up tight jeans (a la stagged in a hipster way) with logger boots, I knew it when I saw it, it was an attempt. Then I was at a gas station and saw, less hipster and more poser, college aged boys. Not stagged, but otherwise all the way faux logger- plaid shirts, trucker hats, suspenders, jeans, logger boots. Totally faux. I was at teh park and a hipster was swinging with his boy by me and mine, I was straight out of work, and we started to talk, he asked what I did. I asked about the faux loggers. He CONFIRMED. He attributed it to a particular bar in Seattle, but its a real fashion trend.
> 
> I always new I was a trend setter
> 
> wonder how they'd handle 92 cc's of aggressive square chisel on 100% slope. As fast as possible.



Maybe this trend is just an extention of the video game / virual world culture kids are experiencing. I see kids that change looks from redneck to urban cowboy to punk on a regular basis. I try my best not to dress like I am something I am not (e.g. a logger or arborist) but there is a certain practicality of suspenders and "logger" jeans that applies to my wood cutting as well. Maybe slowp can make some suspenders that says "No Log". Ron


----------



## OlympicYJ

hammerlogging said:


> Maybe "LITTLE FALLER" would be easier
> 
> I live in a pretty hipster town. Perhaps as an evolution of other trends, the old timey look, the back to the land look, etc., there is a faux logger/logger chic look now. I swear.
> 
> I was walking in to my grocery and saw one in the parking lot with rolled way up tight jeans (a la stagged in a hipster way) with logger boots, I knew it when I saw it, it was an attempt. Then I was at a gas station and saw, less hipster and more poser, college aged boys. Not stagged, but otherwise all the way faux logger- plaid shirts, trucker hats, suspenders, jeans, logger boots. Totally faux. I was at teh park and a hipster was swinging with his boy by me and mine, I was straight out of work, and we started to talk, he asked what I did. I asked about the faux loggers. He CONFIRMED. He attributed it to a particular bar in Seattle, but its a real fashion trend.
> 
> I always new I was a trend setter
> 
> wonder how they'd handle 92 cc's of aggressive square chisel on 100% slope. As fast as possible.



Great now im gonna have to wear dirty/smelly diked off tin pants all the time so I def don't look like im a poser forester/logger now.... :msp_scared: not that I mind em... others might not appriciate their strong 2 stroke/wax odor! lol
Where I grew up we all wore charharts and spenders... even in high school... romeos or boots. I even had a fellow classmate/forester here in Idaho ask if all I wore was riggins and boots. And he's the one with stihl clip ons to hold his pants up... :msp_biggrin: I must say I must have influenced him with my criticism of his clip ons... he now sports S-penders with bachelor buttons...


----------



## imagineero

Now you got me; what's a bachelor buton?


----------



## Gologit

imagineero said:


> Now you got me; what's a bachelor buton?



Bailey's - Logger Wear Bachelor Buttons 2009 Style - Set of 6


Better hurry if you're going to order...I like that old style and just ordered a bunch.


A lot of people whack them with a hammer to install but I've found that a pair of vice grips works a little better for me.


----------



## slowp

The vise grips would save damage to household surfaces. If you used a hammer, don't hit them too hard or they'll bend. That's on concrete steps.


----------



## gapl1953

I wear them on my cutting chaps, because of all the tool hanging on my chap's bel,t they are easier to put them on and off. They just hang on your shoulders while you buckle and unbuckle them.


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> Hey, I can make them for all of you. Ruh roh. :msp_biggrin:



So are you gonna set up a booth at the giant garage sales


----------



## slowp

Cedarkerf said:


> So are you gonna set up a booth at the giant garage sales



Only if youse guys come over the hill and help sell them. Maybe you could do a Scandihoovian Candle or more demo and sale? :msp_smile:


----------



## Cedarkerf

slowp said:


> Only if youse guys come over the hill and help sell them. Maybe you could do a Scandihoovian Candle or more demo and sale? :msp_smile:



Im sure jani would find something to bring. Might have to start makin candles


----------



## H 2 H

Cedarkerf said:


> Im sure jani would find something to bring. Might have to start makin candles



Those would be hot sellers 

But what about fuel for them :jester:


----------



## slowp

They are the fuel. I was about to whittle on a cottonwood until somebody said what the smoke would smell like. I'll do some more searching around.


----------



## H 2 H

slowp said:


> They are the fuel. I was about to whittle on a cottonwood until somebody said what the smoke would smell like. I'll do some more searching around.



Darn I was thinking Cottonwood chunks :jester:


----------



## Cedarkerf

Burned horse piss. Heres an Alder one I made you can roast hot dogs on it


----------



## northmanlogging

I always thought it smelled more like dog poo... gonna have to try one of these kandles


----------



## slowp

A maple one I made and let sit out of the rain for a year. We put 4th of July powder stuff in it to make colors. 

View attachment 265229
View attachment 265230


----------



## mile9socounty

Gologit said:


> Bailey's - Logger Wear Bachelor Buttons 2009 Style - Set of 6
> 
> 
> Better hurry if you're going to order...I like that old style and just ordered a bunch.
> 
> 
> A lot of people whack them with a hammer to install but I've found that a pair of vice grips works a little better for me.



A vice. Good even pressure.


----------



## Samlock

hammerlogging said:


> Maybe "LITTLE FALLER" would be easier
> 
> I live in a pretty hipster town. Perhaps as an evolution of other trends, the old timey look, the back to the land look, etc., there is a faux logger/logger chic look now. I swear.
> 
> I was walking in to my grocery and saw one in the parking lot with rolled way up tight jeans (a la stagged in a hipster way) with logger boots, I knew it when I saw it, it was an attempt. Then I was at a gas station and saw, less hipster and more poser, college aged boys. Not stagged, but otherwise all the way faux logger- plaid shirts, trucker hats, suspenders, jeans, logger boots. Totally faux. I was at teh park and a hipster was swinging with his boy by me and mine, I was straight out of work, and we started to talk, he asked what I did. I asked about the faux loggers. He CONFIRMED. He attributed it to a particular bar in Seattle, but its a real fashion trend.
> 
> I always new I was a trend setter
> 
> wonder how they'd handle 92 cc's of aggressive square chisel on 100% slope. As fast as possible.



Now we really need to concentrate the genuine smell in the bottle and start selling it as "Eau de Jaqcues".


----------



## AT sawyer

Just finished reading this thread and am curious about how far a faller walks in a day. When I log out a trail, I walk for miles and can go pretty far between downed trees. Having all my gear clipped to my waist seems uncomfortable on a long hike. Although I don't wear suspenders, I do carry all my gear including food, water, etc. in a backpack, which with its shoulder straps and hip belt is essentially the same as a belt and suspenders -- except when I take off the backpack my pants don't fall down.


----------



## redprospector

AT sawyer said:


> Just finished reading this thread *and am curious about how far a faller walks in a day.* When I log out a trail, I walk for miles and can go pretty far between downed trees. Having all my gear clipped to my waist seems uncomfortable on a long hike. Although I don't wear suspenders, I do carry all my gear including food, water, etc. in a backpack, which with its shoulder straps and hip belt is essentially the same as a belt and suspenders -- except when I take off the backpack my pants don't fall down.



As far as he needs to, and then back to the truck. 

I never measured it, or gave it much thought when I was falling. Some strips were thick as dog hair, and it didn't seem like you get anywhere fast, some the "cut trees" were pretty sparse, and you had to cover a lot of ground in a day to get anything done.

Andy


----------



## hammerlogging

15 to 20 minutes is typical for me, depending on road access and how rutted or muddy or road access that the loggers aren't using yet so I can get in there further with truck before I'm on foot. Until a few days ago we had access to 2 4wheelers which really made things better, now I'm spoiled and in the market for a used one. Longest regular hike- 45 minutes to 1 hr, big helicopter cut with crappy winter access. Friday i drove 2 fallers in from the top of a job, they hiked in 15 minutes downhill, then hiked out 15 minutes or so downhill to their truck waiting at the bottom at the end of the day, a giant loop, but all sort of downhill.
We have to carry a god bit of fuel though, more than you'd think, pushing 2 gallons, plus bar oil. Depends who is cutting, and which saw.


----------



## Gologit

AT sawyer said:


> Just finished reading this thread and am curious about how far a faller walks in a day.



No farther than he absolutely has to. And downhill if at all possible, :msp_wink:


----------



## hammerlogging

Samlock said:


> Now we really need to concentrate the genuine smell in the bottle and start selling it as "Eau de Jaqcues".



Gotta check my French first but sounds about right.


----------



## hammerlogging

Gologit said:


> No farther than he absolutely has to. And downhill if at all possible, :msp_wink:



ya


----------



## 056 kid

Walking only accounts for a percentage of travel. Falling, rolling, diving, and sliding and all other forms of movement are a good part lol.


----------



## Gologit

You mean other people, besides me, fall down? The other day I was going jump onto a log, all nimble and graceful like, and my 66 year old body just went "no...you're not going to be able to do that today". I wound up on one side of the log in the mud with my saw on the other side...also in the mud.

My wife was with me. I think she bit a hole in her lower lip trying not to laugh but she did say later that she gave me a 7.5 for acrobatics. She would have given me an 8.0 but I didn't stick the landing. :msp_sad:


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> You mean other people, besides me, fall down? The other day I was going jump onto a log, all nimble and graceful like, and my 66 year old body just went "no...you're not going to be able to do that today". I wound up on one side of the log in the mud with my saw on the other side...also in the mud.
> 
> My wife was with me. I think she bit a hole in her lower lip trying not to laugh but she did say later that she gave me a 7.5 for acrobatics. She would have given me an 8.0 but I didn't stick the landing. :msp_sad:



Hahaha. Your wife must be a lot nicer than mine. Mine doesn't even try not to laugh.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

its so nice to know I'm not the only jackass that falls down... The first thing that goes through my head is if there are any knots aimed at an inappropriate location... I don't mind gettin stabbed its the violation that scares me:msp_scared:


----------



## hammerlogging

ya'll wouldn't fall so much if you limbed with such and such, bucked with so and so, sort of like old dozers that started with a little motor, me, I carry at least 1 660 for bucking, one 660 for falling, and then there is the 660 for limbing. Its a very special combination my orthopedist helped me come up with.


----------



## redprospector

I made one of my falling partners cry once......Well, at least there were tears running down his cheeks while he was laughing.
Saw boss sent us to the next unit, no roads yet. He had failed to mention the 6' bluff that we would have to get down on our way. Earl looked and asked me what I thought would be the best way down. I tossed my saw, jug's, and pack off the little bluff and said "Hell I'm gonna fall down it any way I do it". With that I just bailed off and busted my ass. Earl was laughing so hard he couldn't see. He walked up to me a few minutes later & said there was a nice little trail about 50 yards down. 
I'm no stranger to fallin' down.

Oh, and just to keep it on topic...I was wearing suspenders. 

Andy


----------



## slowp

The thing to say, when one is trying hard not to roll around laughing, is, with a solemn face, "Well you got that out of the way, let's get to work." 

I'm usually the acrobat. The last time, I got a lecture on how heavy the Bullard hardhats are. It didn't stay on for that somersault, and was picked up by the guy behind me. 

Two of us did some fancy footwork at the same time. There was nobody to see us, but we'd bailed off the cutbank of the road and landed on moss covered chunks of asphalt. Asphalt and calks are a slick combination. Neither of us went down, but there was desperate scrabbling of the feet going on. 

I tried some unglittery beads on the other pair of Little Logger suspenders. I'm going to tear them off. They don't look as glamorous as the glittery ones. Glamor is important for Little Loggers.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> .
> 
> I tried some unglittery beads on the other pair of Little Logger suspenders. I'm going to tear them off. They don't look as glamorous as the glittery ones. Glamor is important for Little Loggers.



Only if they're girls. Boys, being more practical in every way, just want their pants to stay up.


----------



## AT sawyer

Gologit said:


> You mean other people, besides me, fall down? The other day I was going jump onto a log, all nimble and graceful like, and my 66 year old body just went "no...you're not going to be able to do that today". I wound up on one side of the log in the mud with my saw on the other side...also in the mud.
> 
> My wife was with me. I think she bit a hole in her lower lip trying not to laugh but she did say later that she gave me a 7.5 for acrobatics. She would have given me an 8.0 but I didn't stick the landing. :msp_sad:



Didn't stick the landing? Don't you guys wear golf shoes or some other kind of cleated footwear?


----------



## allstihl

my granddads take on suspenders was, dont trust a man that dont trust his belt to hold up his britches.


----------



## Cedarkerf

Belts are way to tight for good mobility and letting sawdust fall thru your pants


----------



## Gologit

AT sawyer said:


> Didn't stick the landing? Don't you guys wear golf shoes or some other kind of cleated footwear?



Ballet slippers.


----------



## slowp

These are best.
Vibram FiveFingers Lontra Running Shoes - Women's - Free Shipping at REI.com

They make little bigfoot tracks.


----------



## Gologit

slowp said:


> These are best.
> Vibram FiveFingers Lontra Running Shoes - Women's - Free Shipping at REI.com
> 
> They make little bigfoot tracks.



Are you getting a pair? Double dog dare 'ya.


Edit.....Never mind, I just saw the price. Sheeeeesh. Put the money into baked goods instead.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Gologit said:


> Are you getting a pair? Double dog dare 'ya.
> 
> 
> Edit.....Never mind, I just saw the price. Sheeeeesh. Put the money into baked goods instead.



Trust me they look kinda creepy. Seen enough of em....


----------



## Eccentric

OlympicYJ said:


> Trust me they look kinda creepy. Seen enough of em....



Yep. One of the guys at work has a pair that he uses when he goes running after work. I think they're orange. Creepy looking things indeed.


----------



## northmanlogging

AT sawyer said:


> Didn't stick the landing? Don't you guys wear golf shoes or some other kind of cleated footwear?



Uh yeah, they don't prevent tripping, and they have a habit of not sticking to rocks, but they do tear yer pants up pretty good, and some times they get clogged with leaves and bark and bear poo(bear's only poo in the road though so its best to not walk on the road...)

and there called cork boots but spelled caulks, calks, corks, nails, etc...


----------



## Humptulips

northmanlogging said:


> Uh yeah, they don't prevent tripping, and they have a habit of not sticking to rocks, but they do tear yer pants up pretty good, and some times they get clogged with leaves and bark and bear poo(bear's only poo in the road though so its best to not walk on the road...)
> 
> and there called cork boots but spelled caulks, calks, corks, nails, etc...



Not in this house. Caulk shoes unless you're talking about those :msp_cursing: rubber boots with caulks in them.


----------



## northmanlogging

Shoes huh, implies that they are kinda short, like running shoes. I've always called em boots, whole famn damily calls em boots and everyone I know calls em boots... but I'm from Darrington so who knows, most of em are illiterate anyway...


----------



## Gologit

I've heard it both ways...boots and shoes. 

It's usually just the old guys who call them shoes.

Uh, wait a minute....:msp_unsure:


----------



## 4x4American

holy cow, I got this thread movin hawh...before my post the last post was page 6 from august 2011....now there's double the amount of pages! talk about chewin the fat...


----------



## 056 kid

AT sawyer said:


> Didn't stick the landing? Don't you guys wear golf shoes or some other kind of cleated footwear?



I have heard the golf shoe remark from so many east coasters, they really think its clever too. Just so yall know, you sound stupid.
Does it really look like a ####ing golf shoe or does it look like a tough ass leather boot with spikes on the bottom? I'm not trying to be personal or a #### here, its just dumb, come up with something better!


----------



## slowp

I believe the _lumberjacks_ who compete in the log birling or is it burling or berling or trying to spin around on a log in the water dumping the other person off, wear golf shoes or something similar.


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> I've heard it both ways...boots and shoes.
> 
> It's usually just the old guys who call them shoes.
> 
> Uh, wait a minute....:msp_unsure:



Kinda stepped in that one, eh old timer? 

Andy


----------



## redprospector

056 kid said:


> I have heard the golf shoe remark from so many east coasters, they really think its clever too. Just so yall know, you sound stupid.
> Does it really look like a ####ing golf shoe or does it look like a tough ass leather boot with spikes on the bottom? I'm not trying to be personal or a #### here, its just dumb, come up with something better!



My son in law talked me into going golfing with him once.....I wore my corks....does that count? 

Andy


----------



## Humptulips

northmanlogging said:


> Shoes huh, implies that they are kinda short, like running shoes. I've always called em boots, whole famn damily calls em boots and everyone I know calls em boots... but I'm from Darrington so who knows, most of em are illiterate anyway...



Shoes lace up, boots don't. Nothing to do with height.


----------



## madhatte

I used to use the square-wrench golf spikes on my calk boots. They were a bit longer and wore a bit better than the regular calks, but weren't as obnoxious as the redwood-length ones, and only cost a bit more. Haven't seen 'em in awhile, though. There was an adapter that fit the pins of the regular spanner-type calk wrench which stripped out about every two bags' worth, but that was fine because a new one came in every bag. I think I still have a couple adapters laying around.


----------



## Humptulips

I really do prefer drive caulks, going the way of the dodo bird though.
I always ended up with those screw in caulks stripping in the sole when I had them.

And what does all this have to do with suspenders?:msp_confused::arg:I guess.


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> I believe the _lumberjacks_ who compete in the log birling or is it burling or berling or trying to spin around on a log in the water dumping the other person off, wear golf shoes or something similar.



From what I've seen in other event's the pro competitors are using track shoes. I would think the burling, birling, or berling folks use em too. Maybe they have something super special?

I'm not sure hump but it's bein hashed over lol


----------



## AT sawyer

Oh. Back to suspenders. Out east we call them braces, which like a cummerbund, is an accessory to any good five-piece suit. 

And as I'm sure you all learned in finishing school, the ability to accessorize is what separates us from the animals.


----------



## Gologit

AT sawyer said:


> Oh. Back to suspenders. Out east we call them braces, which like a cummerbund, is an accessory to any good five-piece suit.
> 
> And as I'm sure you all learned in finishing school, the ability to accessorize is what separates us from the animals.



But of course.


----------



## madhatte

AT sawyer said:


> And as I'm sure you all learned in finishing school, the ability to accessorize is what separates us from the animals.



My pocket-knife is an Old Timer. Now you know "What Kind Of Man Reads Playboy".


----------



## hammerlogging

slowp said:


> I believe the _lumberjacks_ who compete in the log birling or is it burling or berling or trying to spin around on a log in the water dumping the other person off, wear golf shoes or something similar.



what about curling? seems a good place for golf shoes, I mean corked shoes.

Thats it? CEO said "I wanna start building some corks." But that damn scribe wrote "crocs". Blame it on the scribe. Always the messenger's fault.


----------



## TreeGuyHR

redprospector said:


> Hmmm.
> I guess my country bumpkin in hanging out, but I don't know what the hell that is.
> I can't see how they'd hold up my britches.
> 
> Andy



Socks

these look like they could do that, or possibly stockings :msp_smile:


----------



## redprospector

Humptulips said:


> Shoes lace up, boots don't. Nothing to do with height.



Hold on a minute, let me grab my boots.








Andy


----------



## redprospector

AT sawyer said:


> Oh. Back to suspenders. Out east we call them braces, which like a cummerbund, is an accessory to any good five-piece suit.
> 
> And as I'm sure you all learned in finishing school, the ability to accessorize is what separates us from the animals.



I've heard them called braces, but around here they were called galluses (that's probably not spelled right).

Andy


----------



## Eccentric

redprospector said:


> Hold on a minute, let me grab my boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Them boots must have some awfully short caulks (corks/nails/pointy-thingees). They're not sittin' very high offa the floor. Still more manly than golf shoes though.....:jester:


----------



## northmanlogging

Humptulips said:


> Shoes lace up, boots don't. Nothing to do with height.



No offense hump, but that's kinda weird, granted I'm not a real good judge on societal rules and what not... and fashion is not my forte, by any stretch of imagination...


----------



## Gologit

redprospector said:


> Kinda stepped in that one, eh old timer?
> 
> Andy



Is that a pun?


----------



## Locust Cutter

I'd always worn belts. I do help out on ranches and farms though and love the 2 pair of overalls that I possess. I wasn't sure why a lot of the professional loggers wore braces, until it occurred to my why I love my overalls... Mobility. With the braces, the chips don't rub raw spots on my stomach and they provide a freedom of mobility that is unmatched with a belt. I love them for that reason. Especially when It's warm and I'm sweating my ___ off...


----------



## northmanlogging

there's an old story about two cutters back in the hand saw days who showed up to work in overalls...


----------



## Gologit

northmanlogging said:


> No offense hump, but that's kinda weird, granted I'm not a real good judge on societal rules and what not... and fashion is not my forte, by any stretch of imagination...



Talk to Slowp. Logger fashions are kind of a hobby, maybe _crusade_ would be a better word, for her.

She'll make some sartorial recommendations that will definitely make you stand out among your peers. You'll be looking sharp and they'll be amazed and impressed.

As soon as they get through laughing hysterically, that is.


----------



## redprospector

Gologit said:


> Is that a pun?



Hmm? Could be.

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging

Gologit said:


> Talk to Slowp. Logger fashions are kind of a hobby, maybe _crusade_ would be a better word, for her.
> 
> She'll make some sartorial recommendations that will definitely make you stand out among your peers. You'll be looking sharp and they'll be amazed and impressed.
> 
> As soon as they get through laughing hysterically, that is.



I'm pretty sure people laugh at me anyways... kids either stare or cry. I have a vendetta against Pastel colors of any kind, so her advice would fall on deaf ears:msp_biggrin: but I'm a little bit color blind so its embarrasing how many brown things I've bought, taken home, and then found out where pink...


----------



## OlympicYJ

northmanlogging said:


> I'm pretty sure people laugh at me anyways... kids either stare or cry. I have a vendetta against Pastel colors of any kind, so her advice would fall on deaf ears:msp_biggrin: but I'm a little bit color blind so its embarrasing how many brown things I've bought, taken home, and then found out where pink...



Just tell em you're tryin to emulate the Duke. They'll either shut up or stare at you wih an even funnier facial expression... :msp_blink:


----------



## northmanlogging

the long hair and gigantic Viking beard sorta kills that explanation...


----------



## Humptulips

northmanlogging said:


> No offense hump, but that's kinda weird, granted I'm not a real good judge on societal rules and what not... and fashion is not my forte, by any stretch of imagination...



Back in the day when all the caulks came in those nice tall boxes (shoe boxes by the way) the boxes all said shoes on them. Cowboys wore boots, loggers wore shoes, rubber boots were for farmers and they never thought of putting caulks in them.
No logger wanted to be called a cowboy or a farmer.

Not sure about fashion but if you didn't have suspenders, logger cut pants, hickory shirt and white ox gloves you stuck out like a sore thumb. Not good for a green choker dog to stick out.


----------



## OlympicYJ

Humptulips said:


> Back in the day when all the caulks came in those nice tall boxes (shoe boxes by the way) the boxes all said shoes on them. Cowboys wore boots, loggers wore shoes, rubber boots were for farmers and they never thought of putting caulks in them.
> No logger wanted to be called a cowboy or a farmer.
> 
> Not sure about fashion but if you didn't have suspenders, logger cut pants, hickory shirt and white ox gloves you stuck out like a sore thumb. Not good for a green choker dog to stick out.



I forget what were loggers that wore bib overalls called? I know it was no compliment lol


----------



## slowp

OlympicYJ said:


> I forget what were loggers that wore bib overalls called? I know it was no compliment lol



Farmer Loggers? As in "They look like Farmer Loggers" (spit chew here). Now the Iowians are going to get all hot and bothered. I've done it again. But remember, I'm confused. 

Part of the Farmer Logger style here is to wear green rubber boots and tuck your pants legs in them. Although nobody gave this guy any guff about it. But he also chose to wear a white hardhat because it annoyed his crew. They are a good crew too.





View attachment 267247

I've also noticed that the guys who have worked in Alaska seem to tuck the pants in, and also wear sweat pants under their raingear. What happens if the sun comes out and the weather warms up? Never mind that sweatpants are tacky. 
View attachment 267248


----------



## madhatte

slowp said:


> What happens if the sun comes out and the weather warms up?



Two words: Swamp Ass.


----------



## OlympicYJ

slowp said:


> Farmer Loggers? As in "They look like Farmer Loggers" (spit chew here). Now the Iowians are going to get all hot and bothered. I've done it again. But remember, I'm confused.
> 
> Part of the Farmer Logger style here is to wear green rubber boots and tuck your pants legs in them. Although nobody gave this guy any guff about it. But he also chose to wear a white hardhat because it annoyed his crew. They are a good crew too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 267247
> 
> I've also noticed that the guys who have worked in Alaska seem to tuck the pants in, and also wear sweat pants under their raingear. What happens if the sun comes out and the weather warms up? Never mind that sweatpants are tacky.
> View attachment 267248



There is a specific term for em. Some desparaging mention of Oregon in the name too...

Up in SE the sun never comes out!!! might as well be comforatable under your rain gear lol


----------



## Samlock

Humptulips said:


> Back in the day when all the caulks came in those nice tall boxes (shoe boxes by the way) the boxes all said shoes on them. Cowboys wore boots, loggers wore shoes, rubber boots were for farmers and they never thought of putting caulks in them.
> No logger wanted to be called a cowboy or a farmer.



I've got a rule of thumb for that. Shoes = Laces / Boots = No laces.

Don't ask me about horse shoes or women's high heel shoes. I have no explanation for them.


----------



## redprospector

Eccentric said:


> Them boots must have some awfully short caulks (corks/nails/pointy-thingees). They're not sittin' very high offa the floor. Still more manly than golf shoes though.....:jester:



Bunny corks.

Andy


----------



## 056 kid

Well I had to post about falling. Today about 40 minutes after starting I went down on a stob from about 6 feet up. My right leg looks like it has a nerf football under the skin above the knee lmao. I worked the day out though. Now I can barely walk. I bet its gonna feel so good tomorrow morning I can't wait!!


----------



## redprospector

056 kid said:


> Well I had to post about falling. Today about 40 minutes after starting I went down on a stob from about 6 feet up. My right leg looks like it has a nerf football under the skin above the knee lmao. I worked the day out though. Now I can barely walk. I bet its gonna feel so good tomorrow morning I can't wait!!



Sorry to hear about that. I'll tell you what my Dad used to tell me.
It'll feel better when it quits hurting.
Hope it feels better soon.

Andy


----------



## Gologit

*Ted:*

Quit that.


----------



## RandyMac

Soak it in Epsom salt, it will help with the swelling.

Back to 'spenders, they make a good temporary sling.


----------



## Gologit

RandyMac said:


> Soak it in Epsom salt, it will help with the swelling.
> 
> Back to 'spenders, they make a good temporary sling.



Good tourniquet, too.


----------



## slowp

I sure hope the Little Loggers only need suspenders for decor and for what they were intended for.
I just finished beading the second pair.


----------



## Metals406

056 kid said:


> Well I had to post about falling. Today about 40 minutes after starting I went down on a stob from about 6 feet up. My right leg looks like it has a nerf football under the skin above the knee lmao. I worked the day out though. Now I can barely walk. I bet its gonna feel so good tomorrow morning I can't wait!!



What Bob said!

Hope ya feel better after a good nights sleep, but I doubt it. I hate impact injuries like that. :msp_sneaky:

I fell off the yarder one time cause the wet steel and my caulks thought it would be neat to sling me off. I landed with one leg regular, and the other reached out in front across the outrigger. I did the happy dance for about 10 minutes on that one.


----------



## arborjockey

After your fall did you take off your suspenders and wrap your leg up with them like a knee brace. Sorry just tryn to stay on subject

I didn't read all the posts so if someone already put this....I don't care.

.....this is per Ron Hartell ... Suspenders are worn for safety. Safety starts with being comfortable. If your hot, tired, or irritable. The statistics go up your gunna get hurt.

I enjoy old logging movies, videos, and so on. All those guys weren't there for a fashion show. It was all function. The reason those ol boys wore their pants 2 sizes to big with suspenders without a belt is so you stay cool and dry. Just standing the wind will blow up your pant leg and out your collar and sleeves. Wearing a belt stops that and leaves you with a sweaty sac. Coveralls with nothing but undies on work to but no one wants to look like a farmer in the woods. Guys who wear suspenders with a belt? Not sure.


----------



## mile9socounty

RandyMac said:


> Soak it in Epsom salt, it will help with the swelling.
> 
> Back to 'spenders, they make a good temporary sling.



Spenders also make good for putting a splint together. I know this for a fact. Used mine when I busted my left Tib and Fib.


----------

